# Cuonseling with one spouse/hopeful reconciliation



## MiseryIsHere

Have any of you sought counseling after having a spouse leave you and not speak with you? I am just wondering if there was advice you received about how to try reconciling with someone who doesn't seem interested. I realize it takes two but I am living on nothing but hope right now. I have a counselor I am talking to but thought it would be nice to hear the advice that others give too.


----------

